# panda film vs painting walls white



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 1, 2009)

whats better putting up panda film all over the walls in grow house or using white latex paint. it dosent matter how much it cost. is there anything else out there that is better??


----------



## Luger187 (Nov 1, 2009)

try using mylar


----------



## POTINPANS (Nov 1, 2009)

luger187 said:


> try using mylar


 whats the best one??? I would like to know that too


----------



## n1knightmare (Nov 1, 2009)

Mylar reflects 98% or 99% light but is not light proof and Panda film is 95% reflective but is light proof. I went with the Panda film because it is light proof. I dont think many people will notice a 3 % lack of reflectiveness.


----------



## Mountain Grown (Nov 1, 2009)

i use Both. 54" Mylar on the walls from the floor up and Panda on the floor (to cover carpet) and on the upper part of the walls where the Mylar ends.


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## grobofotwanky (Nov 1, 2009)

panda film is great. It reflects, its waterproof, and its strong as hell. Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## kno (Nov 1, 2009)

I use panda film, cheaper than paint by the foot depending on what color you'd have to paint over


----------

